# Congratulations to Europe.



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

Sixty years ago today, you finally beat the Germans! 

Britain, obviously, deserves much of the credit. This tiny island stood its ground and fought like a bunch of tigers against the tyranny of Nazism. Kudos to you!!! 

Now look.... The Germans took what it wanted without a shot being fired. You bad!! 

Happy VE Day to our European members. 

And.... Godspeed to all your troops fighting on foreign fields today.


----------



## Toro (May 8, 2010)

1950?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2010)

lol, 65 years.

and germany is part of europe.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

Toro said:


> 1950?



My bad.... *slaps hand*. I'm not good with numbers. 


But.... it is VE day and the Brits have a lot to be proud of in WWII. They kicked some major ass.


----------



## Colin (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvr6X054xLY&feature=related]YouTube - DAD'S ARMY: full theme song, unheard lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Douger (May 8, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm "He who lives by the sword dies by the sword" ?
Fuckem. Badge, uniform or gun. Fuckem all.


----------



## Colin (May 8, 2010)

Douger said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm "He who lives by the sword dies by the sword" ?
> Fuckem. Badge, uniform or gun. Fuckem all.



Brain working overtime this morning arsehole? Or is it just that your anus speaks for the rest of your body!


----------



## JenyEliza (May 8, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> lol, 65 years.
> 
> and germany is part of europe.



Shhhhhhhhh 

Don't tell the idjit.  Leave her out of the secret.  Let her remain stupid and uneducated.


----------



## JenyEliza (May 8, 2010)

Douger said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm "He who lives by the sword dies by the sword" ?
> Fuckem. Badge, uniform or gun. Fuckem all.



Piss on the ridiculous Poms.  I could give a shit about them.

Actually....not.  *snicker, giggle*  *shrug*


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > lol, 65 years.
> ...



Off the meds again Jen? 

An intelligent poster would understand what I meant..... That Germany won the peace, if not the war. They are the strongest country in the European Union. 

You stupid, uneducated Yank. Go look at a map and work out what the difference is between England and London - then maybe someone will think you're smart.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 8, 2010)

Toro said:


> 1950?



Musta been the insurgents.


----------



## JenyEliza (May 8, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 1950?
> ...



Or perhaps Robin Hood and his band of Merry Thugs.  Being CG believes in Fairy Tales and all.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

Colin said:


> YouTube - DAD'S ARMY: full theme song, unheard lyrics



This is a comedy show here right? I saw some episodes of it.... It was pretty funny. Then I read up about this 'dad's army' thing... the Home Guard I think its' called. I thought that was adorable!! All the old guys defending the home shores! Good on 'em.


----------



## JenyEliza (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




Piss off you completely thick idgit.  

50 years?  

and....Britan is in Europe, you dumbass.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Worked out the difference between England and London yet, clever girl?


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



Actually, no it is not. Britain is an island, it is not 'in' Europe. It is part of the European Union. Just saying.

And..... since I haven't claimed that Britain and Germany are not part of the EU, which one of us is stupid? You jumped on a post that was wrong and defended that poster's stupid claim. And now, you're making your own stupid claims about things I haven't said. Christ, Jeny, I feel sorry for you. It must be hard to be that dumb.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 8, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Keep me out of your pissing match with CG.


----------



## Colin (May 8, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmmmmmmmm "He who lives by the sword dies by the sword" ?
> ...



Who woke the braindead trailer trash bitch from her alcoholic induced coma!


----------



## JenyEliza (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Whatever.  Trying to make yourself feel better when you got called on your error by beating me wont work.

Stupid bitch.


----------



## Ravi (May 8, 2010)

Damn, too bad the dishonest Americans had nothing to do with VE Day.


----------



## JenyEliza (May 8, 2010)

Colin said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



YOU are the one who was still sending drunken nasty-gram PM's to me well into the middle of the night, dumbass.

If you like, I could post your trainwreck, complete with time stamps...NegReps are postable.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

Colin said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



She's a chav.


----------



## JenyEliza (May 8, 2010)

Oh, and for the record I don't drink.  Dumbass.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



lol, wut?

get some sleep, sleepy mcsleeperson.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



Yea, I got called on the 60 years when it's 65 years. My bad. 

The rest of it is nonsense since I never claimed that Germany isn't part of the EU. Nor did I say Britain isn't part of the EU. That's all in other people's heads. It's not my fault you are not capable of understanding a post. Your stupidity is yours. Own it. 

So, what is the difference between England and London, Jen?


----------



## Madeline (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Sixty years ago today, you finally beat the Germans!
> 
> Britain, obviously, deserves much of the credit. This tiny island stood its ground and fought like a bunch of tigers against the tyranny of Nazism. Kudos to you!!!
> 
> ...



Excellent thread, miss.

They don't call these people *The Greatest Generation* for nuthin'.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 8, 2010)

Jesus.

Only dumpster trash Jen could take a thread commemorating VE down to flamewar.


----------



## JenyEliza (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Jesus H...., you ****.

England was once a soverign nation, not intent to give away its rights and privileges to invading masses.

London is a large city in that once proud nation.

Happy now, you fist fucking stupid twat waffle?


----------



## Colin (May 8, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



I like that idea so much, I'm posting it myslef. I'm sure everyone will enjoy laughing at your sheer stupidity! Here we go:



			
				Colin said:
			
		

> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 8, 2010)

twatwaffle.


----------



## Eccgmike (May 8, 2010)

California girl speaks as if she's not part of this country. Last time I checked California was in the United States. If you dislike this country so much, by all means join your utopian brothers and sisters in Greece. I'm almost positive that we could take up a collection to get u a one way ticket! Do the Brit's also get credit for our independance? I'm so sick of people who put this country down whilst living under the same blanket of freedom that affords them the freedom to espouse their anti-American rhetoric. If you hate this country so much why don't you get the hell out and take your kooky friends with you?......


----------



## Colin (May 8, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



Lol! What else would you expect from an imbecile!


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 8, 2010)

Eccgmike said:


> California girl speaks as if she's not part of this country. Last time I checked California was in the United States. If you dislike this country so much, by all means join your utopian brothers and sisters in Greece. I'm almost positive that we could take up a collection to get u a one way ticket! Do the Brit's also get credit for our independance? I'm so sick of people who put this country down whilst living under the same blanket of freedom that affords them the freedom to espouse their anti-American rhetoric. If you hate this country so much why don't you get the hell out and take your kooky friends with you?......





You must be reading a post in only super-secret invisible ink. I see nothing anti-American in CG's post.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

Eccgmike said:


> California girl speaks as if she's not part of this country. Last time I checked California was in the United States. If you dislike this country so much, by all means join your utopian brothers and sisters in Greece. I'm almost positive that we could take up a collection to get u a one way ticket! Do the Brit's also get credit for our independance? I'm so sick of people who put this country down whilst living under the same blanket of freedom that affords them the freedom to espouse their anti-American rhetoric. If you hate this country so much why don't you get the hell out and take your kooky friends with you?......



Oh for heavens sake. Now telling the truth is 'hating' my country. Fuck off, freak. I don't need a one way ticket out of the US.... I don't live there. I live in the UK. I know this is an outrageous disloyalty to my homeland but there it is.


----------



## Eccgmike (May 8, 2010)

I guess it's my bad because I didn't realize that California was IN THE UK!......


----------



## roomy (May 8, 2010)

Eccgmike said:


> California girl speaks as if she's not part of this country. Last time I checked California was in the United States. If you dislike this country so much, by all means join your utopian brothers and sisters in Greece. I'm almost positive that we could take up a collection to get u a one way ticket! Do the Brit's also get credit for our independance? I'm so sick of people who put this country down whilst living under the same blanket of freedom that affords them the freedom to espouse their anti-American rhetoric. If you hate this country so much why don't you get the hell out and take your kooky friends with you?......



We should get credit for most everything in your life you hold dear.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



Did you have to use google for that? 

I wonder if, without using google, you can tell us all the currency of the UK?


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 8, 2010)

Eccgmike said:


> I guess it's my bad because I didn't realize that California was IN THE UK!......



Ya know, you might want to get to know the other posters on here before coming out of the gate looking to make enemies. Just sayin, Mr. Post-count-of-21.

CG is an American Citizen currently living in Britain for career related reasons.

American Citizens aren't allowed to live outside of the US for a period of time in your world?


----------



## Toro (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Actually, no it is not. Britain is an island, it is not 'in' Europe. It is part of the European Union. Just saying.



The British don't consider themselves to be in Europe.


----------



## roomy (May 8, 2010)

Where you at California?


----------



## roomy (May 8, 2010)

Toro said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, no it is not. Britain is an island, it is not 'in' Europe. It is part of the European Union. Just saying.
> ...



We most certainly are not in Europe.We even have our own currency and stuff.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

Eccgmike said:


> I guess it's my bad because I didn't realize that California was IN THE UK!......



California is my home state - I wish it wasn't but I can't change where I was born. However, there is no law that ties one to stay where one was born. Then of course, there is this other concept....

It's this modern concept of something referred to as 'international travel'. They have these things called 'passports'. And you can get one of those and that enables you to go to other countries. If you ask a country nicely - and you have some connection to that country - say, a grandparent who was born there - they let you stay there for a while. It's really good because, not only is it interesting to live in another country - you also LEARN about how other people live. 

Try not to be an idiot all your life.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

roomy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Indeed... It's unfortunate that some of my fellow countrymen are too stupid to know the difference.


----------



## Colin (May 8, 2010)

Eccgmike said:


> California girl speaks as if she's not part of this country. Last time I checked California was in the United States. If you dislike this country so much, by all means join your utopian brothers and sisters in Greece. I'm almost positive that we could take up a collection to get u a one way ticket! Do the Brit's also get credit for our independance? I'm so sick of people who put this country down whilst living under the same blanket of freedom that affords them the freedom to espouse their anti-American rhetoric. If you hate this country so much why don't you get the hell out and take your kooky friends with you?......



I see no evidence of her showing any dislike for her country. I see only the dislike of one or two in this thread for my country, but that's OK. We're big enough to take it and we know it only comes from the ignorant anyway.


----------



## Colin (May 8, 2010)

roomy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Where the fuck have you been? Prison? Good to see you mate!


----------



## Colin (May 8, 2010)

Toro said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, no it is not. Britain is an island, it is not 'in' Europe. It is part of the European Union. Just saying.
> ...



Nor do we consider ourselves to be Europeans!


----------



## Toro (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Well, I don't blame for Americans thinking the UK is in Europe.  If you look at a map of Europe, the UK is usually in the map.  But arguing the point after the fact is another issue.


----------



## Eccgmike (May 8, 2010)

Really??,... Wow!! I've recently lived in France, Spain and Central America, so I guess I do have a passport!! I also thought that the UK was part of the failing EU, but I guess I could be wrong (in some paralell universe). In your original post "you guys" seems to reference Americans , which would imply that your not including yourself. Maybe you should be a little more clear in your posting!!


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 8, 2010)

Eccgmike said:


> Really??,... Wow!! I've recently lived in France, Spain and Central America, so I guess I do have a passport!! I also thought that the UK was part of the failing EU, but I guess I could be wrong (in some paralell universe). In your original post "you guys" seems to reference Americans , which would imply that your not including yourself. Maybe you should be a little more clear in your posting!!


----------



## roomy (May 8, 2010)

Colin said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I hardly consider myself British, I am an Englishman.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 8, 2010)

roomy said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I thought you were a drunk?


----------



## roomy (May 8, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



That as well


----------



## Colin (May 8, 2010)

Eccgmike said:


> Really??,... Wow!! I've recently lived in France, Spain and Central America, so I guess I do have a passport!! I also thought that the UK was part of the failing EU, but I guess I could be wrong (in some paralell universe). In your original post "you guys" seems to reference Americans , which would imply that your not including yourself. Maybe you should be a little more clear in your posting!!



We are part of the EU, as a result of a government con, but we are NOT Europeans! And Roomy and I are Englishmen!


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 8, 2010)

roomy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > roomy said:
> ...



Whew....I thought you had decided to change your alcoholic ways. Good to see that you're the same!


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

roomy said:


> Where you at California?



Wiltshire.


----------



## roomy (May 8, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



My alcohol intake is limited to weekends, I have to function week days

I am going to a wedding reception later so no drinking 'til tonight lest I arrive worse for wear.


----------



## roomy (May 8, 2010)

Maybe I could have a couple, what do you think?Might help numb the pain


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

Colin said:


> Eccgmike said:
> 
> 
> > Really??,... Wow!! I've recently lived in France, Spain and Central America, so I guess I do have a passport!! I also thought that the UK was part of the failing EU, but I guess I could be wrong (in some paralell universe). In your original post "you guys" seems to reference Americans , which would imply that your not including yourself. Maybe you should be a little more clear in your posting!!
> ...



  Yay! Finally, I meet some English people who are offended that their government did not ask its people whether they wanted this damned Union.


----------



## roomy (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > Where you at California?
> ...



Never been, you like it there?


----------



## roomy (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Eccgmike said:
> ...



They stopped short of adopting the Euro because there would have been a fucking revolution.


----------



## xsited1 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

roomy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > roomy said:
> ...



Nope, it's a dump, just like the rest of your god-forsaken hole of a country. 

Actually, yea. Very much. Not so long ago, I was driving with a police officer guy to a meeting. He asked me why I live here. I pulled the car over and told him to get out. He thought I was gonna hit him!   We crossed the road and stood looking over these green fields to this little village in the distance. "That's why". It's a beautiful area. I like it here a lot. I can walk down the river to my local pub, where the landlord knows my name and smiles when I walk it. I can walk to the store and generally it's a cool place. 

I'll miss it when I go home. But home I will go. Because that is my country. This is not. I love mine, I am fond of yours. However, I will slam the Brits with glee whenever I feel inclined.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

roomy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



You guys must be seriously relieved that you're not in the EuroZone now, huh?  Would the English revolt? I generally find them to be very ambivalent to stuff they don't like. They seem very accepting of whatever shit the government hands them. I think that's sad.


----------



## editec (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 1950?
> ...


 
They got their asses handed to them in practically every front they fought.

Their valor, their finest hour, if you will,  was in standing their ground until the Soviet Union and USA came to their (and much of the rest of Europe's) rescue from the fascists.


----------



## roomy (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Well we wouldn't actually start killing each other over it but yes I think it would have brought the government down.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

editec said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



That's what I mean. Britain is this little island.... you could stick it in California and we'd drive right past it.... wouldn't even know it was there - it's a little island and they stood their ground and fought. They're a brave bunch, the Brits.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2010)

thank you, europe.


----------



## Toro (May 8, 2010)

roomy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > roomy said:
> ...



That's right.  You're not American!


----------



## Toro (May 8, 2010)

editec said:


> They got their asses handed to them in practically every front they fought.



No, that's the French.

If you go to the Louvre in Paris, there is a large room which I believe is called the "Hall of Victories" or something like that, glorifying all of France's military victories.  The last painting is from 1812.


----------



## Colin (May 8, 2010)

Back to the subject of this thread...the 65th Anniversary of VE Day.

We must never forget them...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePVbTK7WvVw]YouTube - VE Day - The Road to Germany - D-day[/ame]


----------



## Colin (May 8, 2010)

editec said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Been watching too many Hollywood movies old chap. The Battle of Britain where the superior German Luftwaffe was defeated in the only battle fought solely in the air, even to this day. El Alemein also comes to mind. A victory that led to the retreat of the Afrika Korps and the German surrender in North Africa in May 1943. And in its own way, the evacuation of the British expeditionary force from the beaches of Dunkirk was a victory for the courage and fortitude of civilians and military alike.

We remember those heroes, even if you wish to brush them away with flippancy.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

Colin said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Oh! I watched the movie recently. It was very cool. 

Also, I went to the British Museum a while ago to see a film from WWI - it was original footage actually shot during the battle.... in the trenches.... It was a famous battle but I can't remember what one it was. All I know is that I cried when I came out.... and I was not alone. Gutwrenching stuff. 

But, your little island stood alone and fought its corner and then some for months before we decided to tag along and help you out. Better late than never.


----------



## Ravi (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


You're welcome. Oh, whoops, you aren't a Brit.


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



It is not an insult to America to recognize the valor of the British.... after all, they did stand all by themselves for quite some time before we showed up. It may be true that WWII may have ended very differently had we not come in but they fought all by themselves for a long time. It's now always all about us, Ravi.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



so, is germany part of europe now, and are the british isles part of europe, or not. i am confused.

congratulations to europe: no uk, but includes germany.

i think i caught a nazi


----------



## JenyEliza (May 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 1950?
> ...



Not good with numbers?  And yet you claim to write for the _Financial Times_.


----------



## roomy (May 9, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



and you claim womanhood


----------



## California Girl (May 9, 2010)

roomy said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



She's not very bright. Nor is she much of a woman. 

But.... high five to the Brits for their valor in WWII. Your troops rocked in that one. And they continue to rock today.


----------



## roomy (May 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



Yes, the lads weren't and aren't too shabby are they?


----------



## Dr Grump (May 9, 2010)

roomy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > roomy said:
> ...



Speaking of people not having passports.....bet you've never been past the Yorkshire Moors ya slack Georgie Bastard...

I give Hughton 15 games in the EPL then he'll be sacked...


----------



## Dr Grump (May 9, 2010)

editec said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



There was this little thing called the Battle of Britain...well before you guys got involved...you might want to read up on it...


----------



## roomy (May 9, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Georgie? fucking Georgie it's Geordie Bastard, you stuck at home Shiela minding the sheep.As for the rest of your post, I agree.


----------



## California Girl (May 9, 2010)

roomy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > roomy said:
> ...



I've been doing some reading up on WWI and WWII.... seriously, the courage of Britain is not something to be dismissed. Your troops - and, to be honest, your civvie population were just remarkable.


----------



## California Girl (May 9, 2010)

roomy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > roomy said:
> ...



Are you near Newcastle? I LOVE Newcastle!!


----------



## roomy (May 9, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Yes, stopped the Germans in their tracks that one, they had to rethink their tactics a tad, which included trying to stop us invading them again


----------



## California Girl (May 9, 2010)

roomy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



I have read of it. 

I think we have a very warped view of WWII - mainly because we didn't have bombs being dropped on our cities and towns every day like you did. We overlook the hardships that the Brits went through because we don't really know much about it. Sad.


----------



## roomy (May 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



20 minutes away by car and whats not to love about Newcastle, it's a fantastic city and the people of the NorthEast are among the best in the worldsays me.


----------



## roomy (May 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Do you think the majority of Americans are really that ignorant of the facts or just being deliberately obtuse in a friendly rabble rousing kind of way?


----------



## California Girl (May 9, 2010)

roomy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > roomy said:
> ...



As a foreigner, I would lean towards agreeing with you. Northeasterners are very friendly.... nice accent!! And the guys are actually pretty polite I found. It is a kickin' city. I was only there for 3 days but I really liked it.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 9, 2010)

roomy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > roomy said:
> ...



We have relatives from Durham. They've been living in NZ for about 35 years now. Dave went home about 20 years ago for about six weeks. When he came back, my dad told him he couldn't go back again because we couldn't understand him again.

And speaking of Yank ignorance...there is a very good friend of mine from NY who posts on this board. About five years ago we were on another board talking about WWII. I asked her what years she thought WWII were,. She said 1941 to 45...bout sums up the knowledge in general...


----------



## California Girl (May 9, 2010)

roomy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > roomy said:
> ...



I think, to be honest, we gloss over what Britain went through. We focus very much on how the US showed up and saved your asses. We forget how long and how hard your country fought before we pitched in with you. I feel somewhat embarrassed that the US stood back and watched while you guys got slaughtered. I wish we had come in sooner and harder. I had no idea before I came here just how much Britain went through during the early part of the war. Shame on us, I think, to a large degree - that we don't teach it better. 

I know some older people here who lived through it. And their stories are very moving. Also I went to the Channel Islands - the only part of the Britain (or is it part of the UK but not Britain, I always forget the difference!!) Anyway, the only place to be invaded by the Germans. They're a brave little bunch of islands too! The ordinary people on the islands waged their own little war with the invaders.


----------



## peter (May 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Even though you're right, we had fresh troops. Otherwise, it could be far harder to beat Germans in France and thus liberate French people ... Don't tell me that inactive allied troops would stop Germans from conquering France.


----------



## roomy (May 9, 2010)

peter said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > roomy said:
> ...



The very, very least you could do is watch 'The Longest Day'.


----------



## peter (May 9, 2010)

roomy said:


> peter said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I missed that  ... I'm not even 30 !


----------



## roomy (May 9, 2010)

peter said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > peter said:
> ...



Probably not for you then, it was made in black and white.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 9, 2010)

Russian Celebrates May 9th.   It is still a big deal there.   I wish it were a big deal here too.   I wonder why it is not

Reason for May 9th is that the Russians insisted that the get a second surrender, as the first surrender was where the high command had run off to.  

Anyway, the death of that form of fascism is worth celebrating.   Now for all the other forms to die as well.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glgkLE1MBnA&feature=related"]May 9 celebration 2008[/ame]


----------



## peter (May 9, 2010)

roomy said:


> peter said:
> 
> 
> > roomy said:
> ...



I can handle that


----------



## peter (May 9, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Russian Celebrates May 9th.   It is still a big deal there.   I wish it were a big deal here too.   I wonder why it is not



May 8th (in Russia May 9th) means end of fight in Europe, not end of fight in the world (September 2).


----------



## JenyEliza (May 9, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Russian Celebrates May 9th.   It is still a big deal there.   I wish it were a big deal here too.   I wonder why it is not



Perhaps different time zones?  When it's May 9th in parts of Russia, it's May 8th in Europe and the US?

Just a guess, I have no idea.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 9, 2010)

No, Stalin insisted on a separate ceremony.   May 9th for the Russian, May 7th for everyone else.


----------



## peter (May 9, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > Russian Celebrates May 9th.   It is still a big deal there.   I wish it were a big deal here too.   I wonder why it is not
> ...



Yeah, Europe and the US celebrate victory on May 8. It was May 9 Moscow Time when German military surrender became effective, so Russians celebrate on May 9th.


----------



## JenyEliza (May 9, 2010)

peter said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



That's what I thought--but wasn't certain and was too lazy to look it up.   

Thanks for confirming.


----------



## California Girl (May 9, 2010)

peter said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



They showed clips from Red Square on the UK News.... They had fucking British and US troops marchin' in their parade. How fucking weird is that? Damn! I mean I know we were all kind of on the same side, but that didn't last long after it ended!


----------



## Tom Clancy (May 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> peter said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



I saw that..

I thought it was pretty cool.. 

And damn, those Russians sure know how to "Hurrah"..  Don't know if they were actually saying a sort of Hurrah's or they were actually saying something in Russian..


----------



## peter (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> peter said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



Russians see it as their fight against Nazis (Great Patriotic War). Maybe they don't care about British and US troops marching ... I don't like it either. I still perceive Russia as undemocratic with strong ties to former USSR. USSR's fight with us doesn't make that country better.


----------



## Munin (May 13, 2010)

I disagree strongly with a lot of the stuff being said here:

1) UK is within the continent of europe even though it is not connected to the landmass of europe: Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia . A precondition of joining the EU is that the country must be in Europe. This is the reason why Turkey will probably never join the EU: it s simply not in Europe, only a tiny bit of Turkey is located in Europe.


2) People saying that "if you don't like it, go to greece" are forgetting that american Capitalist corporations bare a huge responsability for this mess: GOLDMAN SACHS helped Greece to fraud its way into the EU, Greece could never have been accepted into the EU without this deception of GOLDMAN SACHS. After that Goldman then speculated against its client (Greece), worsening the situation. 

Seems like Déja vu, no? Does anyone here even remember the credit crisis / housing crisis and the destructive role some of the major banks played in it? Oh yes that s right, most only remember the massive bank bailouts and think it was the "evil" government who did all of the bad stuff (I wouldn't even be surprised that in the future some will probably even claim that corporations were the salvation of the economy and not the government). Maybe you should look back real good and look twice to notice that it was maybe not the "evil" government.

I wonder if capitalists in America would also bet against the US as a country (As Goldman Sachs did with Greece)? Or didn't republicans and american banks already do that? 

Also: Greece may be closer to home than you think, see California. The debt of Greece is nothing compared to the debt of California or the US debt (caused by both republican and democratic governments).


3) Germany didn't lose anything, neither did the rest of Europe won something: Germany lended money to Greece in order to save the Euro. Germany had a constitutional problem, according to the constitution it was forbidden to do what Germany has now agreed to. What happened is that Europe has won, instead of losing: a European financial crisis would be a disaster for a lot of major countries in the world (the US included). This "solidarity" saved the Euro and other countries from speculation against them (Spain and Portugal would be next in line).


----------

